# representation by pinup



## cute corporal (Jan 10, 2005)

have you ever thought of having a web mascot/pin up girl to represent the site?  
ideas - posing by aircraft,ww2 stuff, dressed forties style?

 

i think it would work well to get new members(of course have men as models aswell)but i am perfectly willing to model for you...tastefully, of course, its not a porn site!  
please post your thoughts on this matter and vote maybe?

love, cute corporal xxx \/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds a good idea - very original. See what the others have to say 8)

As for the male model part, I think youd have a hard time finding any good looking guys on THIS site


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 10, 2005)

Why's that? Have you tried?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

I sure have babe


----------



## Maestro (Jan 10, 2005)

A mascot could be a good idea.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> As for the male model part, I think youd have a hard time finding any good looking guys on THIS site



 But I *feel* pretty!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

"oh so pretty...."

Isnt there a Sex Pistols song like that?  "Pretty Vacant" or something?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 10, 2005)

Awww, I know ya don't mean it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

No im being serious


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, there's a song like that. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 10, 2005)

I cant have all this love and kisses crap goin on my computer.. My wife is gonna punch me in the head if she sees this crap.....


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds Ok to me too

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

What, the idea of a pin-up/mascot or les getting punched in the head by his wife?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 11, 2005)

i think we'd have to see a pic of you first cute (wow i can call you that)

and remember lads, it's the innner beauty that counts!!

male moddel you say


----------



## Maestro (Jan 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and remember lads, it's the innner beauty that counts!!



Bullsh*t !  

When you meet a girl for the first time, you spot her body first and THEN (if you find her sexualy attractive) you talk to her. I the girl was plain ugly, you would NOT talk to her except if she did first.

It's the same thing for women.

So, when you ask to somebody : "What do you find sexy in a man/woman ?" and he/she answers "Her eyes" or "Her good personnality" that's BULLSH*T !

No man will try to pick up a girl if she isn't sexualy attractive FIRST.

If somebody answer the opposite, keep in mind that he/she is a "professionnal bullshitter".  

That's a psychiatrist who has a daily show on the radio who says that. And I must admit that he got a point.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

> male moddel you say



I vote Nonskimmer


----------



## Crippen (Jan 11, 2005)

My god Maestro you really don't know women at all, do you!

Ok there are ( as CC put it 'so' well...elsewhere) bounderies, but :
A high % of women do NOT go for looks, most have there 'fetish'..... eyes, bums, chunky, smile, wearing a suit/ or a uniform ( well that one was- first on the list for several girls at work  ), which catch their eye first.
I have never heard a female say they are interested in a male because he looked sexy, or was packing a large bulge, and I know alot of women and have worked with thousands.

Many women I know ( mostly late 20s early 30s), still go for weird and wonderful types.
So Maestro.... is this good news to your ears.... or bad???
Take my advice.... 'listening' to a psychiatrist is a bit like trusting what you read in a newspaper.
Here is an example Maestro:
A Male pin up... I know which one I found most attractive (physically) from the Mug shots. But it wouldn't be who I would pick as a pin up.... I already knew who that would be before the pics were put up.......... and I haven't changed my mind


----------



## Maestro (Jan 11, 2005)

Cripps, we are both right. Of corse, women have a "fetish", like you said. But they all look for body. Like we (men) do with women.

We'll take an example :

If your fetish is a bum and I gave you the choice between two of them, would you take the one looking like Brad Pitt or the one looking like Mr. Bean ? Be honest.

We all look for body first. Keep that in mind.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr. Bean, I only watch the show for his can...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 11, 2005)

LMFAO.


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm too youg for this

<dashes away blushing>

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2005)

Maestro for Prime Minister/President/Chancellor/King/Emperor/potentate/whatever!!  =D> 


 



cheddar cheese said:


> I vote Nonskimmer




 Thanks buddy!...I think.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 11, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Cripps, we are both right. Of corse, women have a "fetish", like you said. But they all look for body. Like we (men) do with women.
> 
> We'll take an example :
> 
> ...



You missed the bum thing altogether...... you are thinking too much like a man ( bum fully clothed for a start) I do honestly see what you are getting at and if you are aiming at the 14 to 21 age range, ok you might have something, but girls mature around then ( men .....do they ever mature lads...really  ). But as Im not an arse girl ( I am the eyes and smile type......always have been).

As for your choice... Not sure I can comment there as I can't stand Brad Pitt, think he is 'wet' zzzzzzzzzz, much prefer Rowan Atkinson anyday.... now he is bloody clever.... Black Adder...... you must be jesting mate... no competition ( anyway I prefer dark hair....if we are splitting ends....get it....joke there somewhere...... dig deep). 

You 'really' want me to come up with a sexual thing that appeals to women/girls, and you won't give up....... will ya! OK! next post


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 11, 2005)

Can't blame the guy for trying to gather 'intel' on the opposite side!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you know what Med, I just wrote out War and Peace....and it was really good. It explained just what women look for ( and you would have been surprised...I assure you) and how to go about getting one ( a girl that is).
But I have just deleted it all.......... truth is I'm happy, so I don't really give a s**t. 
women are stupid and men are sluts ( Les's words), Nuff said really.

Happy hunting Maestro.....good Luck M8.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 11, 2005)

Cripps, don't be mad please.
Honestly, maybe we _are_ sluts. We're decent sluts though!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 11, 2005)

Is it me, or did I just suffer a nasty bout of 'Foot-in-Mouth' disease?

I'm no Casanova, but what Cripps said in her post before last pretty much tallies with what I've learnt over the last 25 years. I was only being flippant, and honestly Cripps, no offence was intended. I'm sorry if you took it the wrong way. The awful truth is there is no magical 'intel' briefing - just a long process of trial and an awful lot of error to finally realise the bleedin' obvious!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

I do good in my own age range, with 'women'. They're all out for one thing, to get laid.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2005)

And when both want the same...



It makes getting what you want a LOT easier!


 (Seriously, though - I mean it)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2005)

I know, that's why I fair well on a Friday night. If I ever found a girl I'd want to PROPERLY be with, I can be pretty certain it wouldn't be a night club. If I was going out with someone, I wouldn't be a slut...it's only when single, that I'm a slut. 

I had morals, made a compromise for modern society...I have morals in a relationship..


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 11, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I know, that's why I fair well on a Friday night. If I ever found a girl I'd want to PROPERLY be with, I can be pretty certain it wouldn't be a night club. If I was going out with someone, I wouldn't be a slut...it's only when single, that I'm a slut.
> 
> I had morals, made a compromise for modern society...I have morals in a relationship..
> 
> ...




_Even better than Jochi or Kozhedub? _

This is true, this follows my policy of being much more calm when in something of a relationship...


----------



## Crippen (Jan 12, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Is it me, or did I just suffer a nasty bout of 'Foot-in-Mouth' disease?
> 
> I'm no Casanova, but what Cripps said in her post before last pretty much tallies with what I've learnt over the last 25 years. I was only being flippant, and honestly Cripps, no offence was intended. I'm sorry if you took it the wrong way. The awful truth is there is no magical 'intel' briefing - just a long process of trial and an awful lot of error to finally realise the bleedin' obvious!


  that last bit made me chuckle.
Med M8.... I didn't take what you said with offence ( I had deleted B4 I read your post) ..... I don't take offence, I just get on mi soap box now and again ( well alot really...... I was brought up in a highly religious and Union background..... I don't stand a chance...... 'fight back' is in mi blood....... I am a mans nightmere).

This is me..... I have had to come on the computer quickly before going to work, because I hate the thought of upsetting anyone. So I was coming on to post a concede to Maestro ( arguing over womens breasts....when it comes down to it..... just aint worth it   ).
When I got to the computer, I found all this lot on here........ have you noticed whenever we start talking 'boys girls/men women', it always gets like this  bless us!!! 

I will just have to learn to accept that you men see us women as Goddesses.
After all, the way it is going there will be more pictures of our beautiful form on this WW2 site than planes, so we must be the all powerful 'Goddess' we were intended to be. 
 
Pin ups!!!???? keep in to a mascot hey


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't worry Crippen, the percentage of airplane/women pictures still highly favors the airplanes. For the record, having "fight back" is not a nightmare to all men. My wife can be as fiesty as the best of them, and I love her for it. If she was a pushover, I would not have been interested.

There are definitely differences between men and women, but we don't necessarily have to figure each other out. That element of mystery keeps it interesting.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2005)

A nice arse helps too.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

True, I'm a boob man myself.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Heres something for the Male PinUp Contest Photos.......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn Les! Beefy burritos of manhood!


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Les:

Mr Stud, give that man what he deserves ....... where's the spandex dude ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Earlier today the lanc had the idea of doing a charity calendar involving all the regular members of the site naked with bits of WW2 aviation covering up their dangly bits...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Alright, who's going to be the first to claim they'll need a B-29 for their covering? I know it's coming...


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Gun cam footage ?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

ROFL! Not sure I want to go there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Alright, who's going to be the first to claim they'll need a B-29 for their covering? I know it's coming...



Sod that, I'll need the largest plane of the war, the Blohm und Voss Bv-238 for mine


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

See?! I knew SOMEONE would come up with that. Let me guess though, 1/144 scale?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

I knew u were setting up that comment for that punch line u just used evan... LMFAO.......


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

speaking of pin-up what happened to our gal ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Dude i think shes like 14 years old..... Its kinda scaring me alittle.....


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek, with the measurements she gave of herself ?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Yep, it was a setup, and you took it hook, line and sinker!  I got suspicious with her when she sent a link to some site and said she looked like some girl there. That is wide open to interpretation. Hey, nonskimmer said I look like Neil Young, so I must be his spitting image, right? Sigh. I didn't bother to look though. Did you guys go look?


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

nope


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

No I didnt, fear of spyware virus BS.... But the way she talked and acted, i figured she was a kid......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, she did seem a little too anxious. To be honest, I think a pinup girl to represent the site sends the wrong message anyway. It's about WWII and aviation, not pinup girls. I like good looking girls like the next guy, but there are plenty of places to see stuff like that on the web. Besides, if we were to choose something like that, I would prefer the older ones that were from the day, like Betty Grabel.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 12, 2005)

No it's real. I checked the I.P. She's from a Sixth Form College. It's only half an hour from where I live.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats scary....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 12, 2005)

Med's going to take advantage.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 12, 2005)

She could be pretending - I pitch up and instead of this.....


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 12, 2005)

I get this!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

AAHHHHHHHHHh......


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 12, 2005)

"Young man! There's no need to feel down....."

AGHHHHHHH! FLEE! NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are all scaring the shit out of me.


----------



## Erich (Jan 12, 2005)

like I said where is our pin-up contestant ?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Med, since you are looking at the IP, maybe she is good stalking material for you? (Just kidding!). I still want to see proof that she is all that she has made herself out to be. Could even be a guy for all we know.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2005)

Now _there's_ a pleasant thought.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 12, 2005)

To be honest, you can't learn that much from an I.P (unless you're a hacker) All I can tell you is he/she/it is definitely from Weston-Super-Mare.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going to Weston next Saturday...I'm kinda thinking that I'm going to be ambushed by Med and random Weston wanna-be pin-up girl


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

For some reason I have a feeling that u should be more concerned about meeting this 'Chick" than meeting Med.....

Could be this girl is actually a 56 year old Pedofile.... Scary world we live in....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2005)

Or maybe a clever way of spamming us to go to that website.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Or maybe a clever way of spamming us to go to that website.



That never even occured to me, but you may just be right.


Heeeeeyyyy! How do we know CC isn't some deranged, perverted weirdo?  
Oh wait! We do know that already. Silly me.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmm, We'll have to see.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 12, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Heres something for the Male PinUp Contest Photos.......




Nice split 'stache...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2005)

Are you eye ballin' les, boy?!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2005)

Ummmm, i think its just the pic, cause i never had a split mustache...


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

Three pages later... Ive got some catching up to do (damn it,having a life other than this site  


cheddar cheese said:


> Earlier today the lanc had the idea of doing a charity calendar involving all the regular members of the site naked with bits of WW2 aviation covering up their dangly bits...


Well Lancs it made 'me' chuckle.

Thanks for your kind words earlier Evan.

Les,( your pin up) I prefer 'smiles' to muscles... sorry M8.
***************************************************
Now you lot what are you like.... let Cute Corp be a lesson to you, you are so easily lead astray, think as yourselves as a 'bar' or an 'off license....and ask for proof of age  

Med...... checking IP addresses you 'sneak' 8) ....what type of IP system is it? because on some, you can trace the next two sites the person hits....... I'm told  
(No, I know because I have my own web site and on my old site you could do that, but you cant on my new site's IP).
She may be a teacher? Dear god what have I done suggesting that............... off you go again  .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Cripps, you had to go spoiling my dreams of her being my age 

But a teacher you say, that could work 

So who's up for a nude charity callender 

I got first dibs on use of the 1:48th lanc..............


----------



## Crippen (Jan 13, 2005)

Soory lancs ( though you can do better M8.... trust me... I will find you someone better on our visit to Evans.... a sweet 16 American lass... hee hee poor Evan). I am up for anything ..... it's the public you should be asking mate.
Get on to British airways and ask um how many sick bags they can spare.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2005)

Sure Crippen, you could probably comb the local high school for someone for Lancs. With the English accent, he is bound to get some knickers in a twist, if you know what I mean. Eh, Eh, nudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 14, 2005)

Love the subtlety there...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

Whereas me with my simple mind has no idea what is going on!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 14, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Sure Crippen, you could probably comb the local high school for someone for Lancs. With the English accent, he is bound to get some knickers in a twist, if you know what I mean. Eh, Eh, nudge nudge, wink wink.



Heh... To get a 16 years old American girl, she would have better results by looking into bars. I don't know why, but during the British/USA Holidays here, there is always some young girls (15-17) who are able to enter bars (18 being the legal age to drink here).

Once, the police shown up and caught around 15 illegal teens. The bar got a nice ticket (500 $ by illegal teen).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2005)

16 you say


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2005)

Maestro said:


> during the British/USA Holidays here



What do you mean by "British/USA Holidays here", mate?
I'm not trying to be smart or anything, I honestly don't know what you mean. Sorry. 

It's yet another one of my stupid moments.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm working in a touristic place and during two weeks in winter there is an event that we call "The British Holidays". Thats when some British high-schools (as well as a few American high-schools) come here to ski, get better in French and have fun.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2005)

Ah, ok. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 14, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> 16 you say



You sick, ing person.

Having a significant other older than you is wrong in my eyes, by the way 8) (If youre a man)


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Sure Crippen, you could probably comb the local high school for someone for Lancs. With the English accent, he is bound to get some knickers in a twist, if you know what I mean. Eh, Eh, nudge nudge, wink wink.


You are one brave man Evan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2005)

well CC that rules out most girls in our year, my being quite young, my last girlfriend was older than you.............


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > 16 you say
> ...



you sexist pig CC
age is but a number M8 ( within reason), as are black and white..but shades and not colours ..... I'm not sure what Im getting at with that last bit....but what the hell, your still a sexist pig. 
agest, sexist.... what next CC


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

What's wrong with having a girlfriend older than yourself? I think it's better...get the benefits of experience...plus, more mature some times...I would say most...but people don't grow up these days. I was born old, as I'm told.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

Born old? Did you know because you farted dust?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

You never trust a fart when you're old...

I don't know...I don't think I was...but more than one person have said I was born old...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

LOL! Never know what you could be passing? Okay, i'll stop before that degrades any further.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Okay, I'll leave it there too...except one more piece of advice for when you're old, when you get an erection USE IT, you don't know when you'll get another


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah, you go from the semi-annual to the annual semi!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> LOL! Never know what you could be passing? Okay, i'll stop before that degrades any further.



Thank you.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyway, we're still waiting for this picture....


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

Med ...what pic are we waiting for..... I cant be bovvered looking back.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> have you ever thought of having a web mascot/pin up girl to represent the site?
> ideas - posing by aircraft,ww2 stuff, dressed forties style?
> 
> 
> ...




You could always make the Lanc's day, week and month, and apply for the post yourself of course!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

You want people to join the site, not leave....... anyway I couldn't compete with a 'DD' and youth M8..... wouldn't even try.... not even for Lancs ( sorry hun).
Now if it's smiles and personality you want........ no contest!!! I would win hands down  ( how many references do you want)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

> age is but a number



not what you said a few weeks back 

why don't both cripps and cute corprall become site pinups??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

By the look of things, this Cute Corporal was merely a figment of our imaginations.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

more of a mental image in my case...............


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

So it was all just a hallucination?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Put down the Mushrooms son, and step away from the 16 year old....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

ROFL! Thank goodnes my coffee cup was on the desk!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

Avoid the freaky fungi!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Or is that Avoid freakin the fungi?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well CC that rules out most girls in our year, my being quite young, my last girlfriend was older than you.............



By about a week if I remember rightly...whereas my Girlfriend is older than you by over 3 months...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

How can the consumption of something that grows ontop of cowshiit be considered illegal?????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Put down the Mushrooms son, and step away from the 16 year old....



i aint laughed that hard in ages


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

I told ya I was a funny guy.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)

yeah but i thought you meant a different kind..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, that too...... and Three.....


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> By the look of things, this Cute Corporal was merely a figment of our imaginations.


Boys, would you like me to e mail her and invite her back???????.... seems you are missing her.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I need closure!!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

That's one word for it  
I will take it as a yes from you then.... see what the others say before I take the plunge.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm just curious as to who we're dealing with here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

NO!!! I could care less.... All this underage flirting crap bores me.... It's like listening in on my 17 year old sons phone conversations.........


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

Ah, but we don't know how old she is - in fact all we know is that she's from Weston. 'cmon, it'll be funny....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

BAH..... U guys have all the fun u want..... Dont worry about my irrelevant opinion....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Well it's not like I'm gonna lose sleep at night or anything, I was just curious.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> NO!!! I could care less.... All this underage flirting crap bores me.... It's like listening in on my 17 year old sons phone conversations.........


Unless it was you she was flirting with hey Les? Now if she posted a pic Les and she turned out to look like one of the MANY lovely ladies you have posted...... I get a sneaky feeling M8 that you might respond a tad differently.
I need one more yes and I am e mailing her.... if she comes back on here and reads this little lot..... she will have to take a more recent pics...as her head will grow over night


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Im here to talk planes and pilots and some other light hearted dribble....

Not have all these young kids go gogo for gaga.....


----------



## Crippen (Jan 16, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Im here to talk planes and pilots and some other light hearted dribble....
> 
> Not have all these young kids go gogo for gaga.....



And 'that' from the man who is 'breast' mad.
Give and take Les.... dont take ya ball in just when it dont suit you to play.
I am learning ( slow though it may be) to stay off the threads which I don't like....you learn to do the same...... it takes all sorts Les.
On that note I am off to bed. Night Les... sleep well hunny


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2005)

Okay, here are my two cents about older posts.

Concerning the older girlfriend thing, did you know that (according to a scientific research) younger guys should have sex with older women ? It's because that guys are more "sexualy active" around 19 while girls are more "sexualy active" around 30.

But personnaly, I wouldn't have sex with a girl more than 5 years older than me. But it's only my opinion.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Maestro said:


> ,,, did you know that (according to a scientific research) younger guys should have sex with older women ? It's because that guys are more "sexualy active" around 19 while girls are more "sexualy active" around 30.



Yeah, I uh...found that out before. :-"


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2005)

I knew you would because you got more experiences than me (me being 20 and you around 35)...  

I'm thinking about the few parties I watched over lately. I saw a almost-drunk French-Canadian guy ( around 18 ) going out of the building with two almost-drunk English girls ( also around 18 ) from McGill University (Montréal)... heading for the hotel !  

That guy was going to have the greatest f*ck he ever had.  

The weirdest thing is that I heard their conversation, and that frigging f*cker was treating those girls of bitches... in ENGLISH ! (So they had no reasons to NOT understand him.) And it didn't even seemed to bother the girls !  

The more I work, the most I get lost with human behaviour... And the most I understand why they call us frog... Some of us don't even deserve respect !

Can you believe it ? He treated two girls of bitches and got a 3-some !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Only in Montréal? Pity!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

It's the accent, girls love it!  (I'm serious, it's a great one to have... Also look into moderate Italian accent)


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, I heard that girls loved the French accent, but to that point ?!?!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

It's probably just those tarty English women...





To all the Englanders here, please note that I'm kidding, as I have no experience with them...*yet!*


I intend to go to Europe for my entire summer vacation sometime during high school, after I get a job and a licence so that I can drive myself around.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyway, as I said before : "There's nothing worst to a single man than being told to work where there is a lot of cute girls but can't pick one up because of the uniform." (Security officers are not allowed to do that when at work. Doing so can make him get fired.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

That's what I love about Québec. There are almost as many strip joints as churches.  

I'm jealous, you see. I'm just a poor, deprived Nova Scotian boy!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 17, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> That's what I love about Québec. There are almost as many strip joints as churches.



In fact, there is MORE strip joints than churches.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

I stand corrected.


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 17, 2005)

I AM NOT A FIGMENT OF IMAGINATION!!!!
quote - "ooh you are awful...but i like you!"

mind you i'd need TWO B-29's to cover my cleavage!

i only post on mondays, coz thats when im in IT at college...will post pics around june if can - more later,

love you all!

mwah! xxx


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah, whatever...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 17, 2005)

Down in Radstock now? 

I'm puzzled, why will it take six months to post a picture though?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok, now I'm convinced. It's a kid. Gotta be.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 17, 2005)

Never heard of a kid quoting Dick Emery though.... "Ooh you are awful..."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

I dunno, kids seem to be a bit more worldly nowadays.  
Besides, the fellas are right. It all seems so fake.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, after I posted my reply, I got a private message asking why I was "bitchy" and that I had to be nice to her. I politely replied that if I was being "bitchy", she would definitely know. I was being cynical, which is my right! All the sex talk and alleged great looks, cleavage, etc. Too much. Too contrived to be real, in my opinion.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 17, 2005)

You lot are playing right into this...... how daft are you. 
She is a *very*clever lassy. Leave a little temptation..... give um time to stew.... back with a little more temptation..... leave a long space before the photograph.... keep you waiting!
Jesus...it worked on my ex ( not Miss CC.... just another clever lass) as she reeled him in slowly.
Men hey.... 'The car showroom' theory in action.  
Lovely to watch....... this girl is good.... hats off to her I say 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 17, 2005)

But to what end? 

She's not a troll, as they almost always go for 'boom and zoom' tactics....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

Personally, I could really care less what she does. I am not intrigued or interested. I have seen people like that before on the web. I don't need some dirty talking tart to get me going. Besides, if I wanted to look at scantily clad women, there are plenty of places to see that on the web. I am not here for that. I made a cynical comment because she is transparent. She took offense, her problem, not mine.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 17, 2005)

Not heard you sound like that before Evan, don't let her get to ya hun.
A subject change needed.
My Mascot is an 'Owl'. I wish I were more like an Owl.... they seem to be able to sit back....observe, hoot only when necessary and be very wise at all times.

Me ....can't sit back and observe.... can't sit back  i talk too much and can only be wise when pushed to be. 
Are there any Owl...plane links though?
What would your site Mascot be and why?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sure I remember you saying you had an owl tattoo.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

Site mascot, eh?  
How abooouuuut...a polar bear. No! A sloth! Or a polar sloth!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 17, 2005)

See there goes that memory of yours again........  
yep.... my Christmas pressie to me!.... My very own Mascot on mi bum.
8) 
I collect Eeyores...it was a toss up which one I had.... went for the 'Wise Arse' It is a modern drawing though not a feathered kind...bit scary really.
Anyway less of my arse..... MASCOTS....focus people!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

Ever fancy a nice cuddly ol' polar sloth on yer arse? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Crippen (Jan 17, 2005)

what you getting at mounty boy???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

Cripps, it's the twenty-first century. It's "mounty person".


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 17, 2005)

Surely they still always get their man though?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

It's still up in the air. Seriously!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

She didn't get to me. I was annoyed when I was told that I had to be nice to her. No worries, now a mascot, I think an Eagle or some other bird of prey would be good. Eagle, Hawk, Falcon, you know, the ones that swoop down and grab their prey. Like a fighter plane. IN the spirit of flight and aerial manuevering, etc.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh very deep Evan....... me likes. But an unusual one.... a little less known maybe..... not so obvious.
Just a Cripps thought  .

Sorry for the sexist slip of the tongue there NS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll try to get over it.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmm...Buzzard? Condor? Maybe a Kestrel. Or since we are talking about old planes...pterodactyl?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2005)

They were more of a glider, I think. Not much powered flight.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2005)

Try, but they had to get in the air somehow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 19, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Down in Radstock now?
> 
> I'm puzzled, why will it take six months to post a picture though?



Hmmm, maybe she actually has to grow before she can fulfill the promises she made


----------



## Crippen (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe they are only allowed cameras after the crayon stage is over CC  ( who cares anymore anyway).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Apart from the lanc, no-one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

yup, still waiting (sorry cripps, babe).........


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not so curious that I'll wait with baited breath for six months. But hey, whatever, if its bull, big deal, if it's true, we find out in June. It'll be funny anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

June, that's my birthday, she'd better make it special!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's a nice couple doing a hot, sweaty, physical workout together for you to be getting on with


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 20, 2005)

You know it gets you HOT!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2005)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 21, 2005)

Maestro said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > and remember lads, it's the innner beauty that counts!!
> ...



Bloody hell, so that's where I'm going wrong  

Hot Space


----------



## Maestro (Jan 21, 2005)

What ? It's true. You never spot the intelligence of the girl first, always her body. Be honest, if you meet someone you never saw and talked to before, you'll spot her body first. You won't say : "She is ugly. Let's see if she is intelligent..."

Not at all ! If she is ugly, you won't talk to her. But, if she is cute, you will talk to her and (by doing so) see if she is intelligent.

"The mysteries of life" by Dr. Maestro


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

Hold on, I'm takin' notes too.  

You're right, though. That's just a fact of life. 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 21, 2005)

When I was young I was sat down and told about "The Facts of Life".......the "Birds and the Bees" etc..........

Alway's hated have sex with a bee though   

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

Watch out for that stinger! Ouch!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Maestro said:


> What ? It's true. You never spot the intelligence of the girl first, always her body. Be honest, if you meet someone you never saw and talked to before, you'll spot her body first. You won't say : "She is ugly. Let's see if she is intelligent..."
> 
> Not at all ! If she is ugly, you won't talk to her. But, if she is cute, you will talk to her and (by doing so) see if she is intelligent.
> 
> "The mysteries of life" by Dr. Maestro



The internet changes all that though! Personality first looks second 8)

I know, I've been there 8) (I still am there and I hope I always will be)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh man! They're gonna lay into you for that one..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Then let em lay into me, I dont give a shit.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

No, you definitely don't want to give _that_ on the first date!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

No perhaps you didnt understand what I meant....when you meet someone on the net theres a much higher chance that youll find out about their personality before their looks...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

Good point CC. I actually met my wife on a computer BBS years ago. I would have been attracted to her and she to me, but the initial anonymity of the computer helped her to get over her shyness. We met through the screen, which led to the telephone, to meeting face to face. 

I made alot of friends that way too. There are people you would not approach based on appearance. I know there was this big guys that looked like a neandrathal <sp?> that I met through the forums section of the BBS, not unlike this one. He would have scared the living daylights out of me if I had bumped into him out on the street somewhere. Anyway, he was really cool and we used to get together to jam all the time. 

The computer does help to break down some communications barriers that would otherwise be there. In the dating world, you look first and then approach, with the internet, it is the other way around. But you never know, eh?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 22, 2005)

CC, haven't you figured out yet when I'm just being a smart ass?  

I understand what you're saying m8, but the internet is full of weirdos (no, not me!  ). Not _everyone_ is of course.
Just be very careful!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 22, 2005)

Now that's no way to talk about Crazy like that  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 22, 2005)

Bleh, I'm not good on the dating scene thingo at the moment, but I don't believe in internet meeting...


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 22, 2005)

No, it's much harder to have sex that way  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

It is kinda scary now though. I have met people from the internet that were ghastly, or just plain weird. On a BBS is a bit different than on the internet. BBSs are more localized, so it's within your general area. With the internet, you could fall in love with some girl in Upper Volta or something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

sounds painfull.............


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 24, 2005)

look guys - 
a) im not a kid
b) how does Medvedya know im at a sixth form college
c) im STILL not a guy
d)if you're going to be SOOOO rude im not bothering with the site - 
i came here on the assumption that i could talk with people and possibly learn more about wwII as well but all you lot seem to be focused on is trying to make me out as some old/male/pervert/stupid person/tart and i really dont appreciate it - i didnt join to put all of you down...
thanks so much for making me feel this confused/upset/offended and i really hope i never have to meet any of you rude, assuming, arrogant male chauvinist pigs!  
this is not meant to be offensive, :fist: im just expressing truthfully how you have come across.
this started as a bit of fun but now thanks to some negative people, it has turned into something sinister and nasty.


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 24, 2005)

nevertheless...i will put my photos on asap just to spite you all and PROVE im not a guy/child/weirdo.  

im not the most clever person in the world but im fairly intelligent and i still really dont appreciate people being like this.  
i only said june for the photos because
a)i dont have a webcam - i use a net cafe cam
b)i havnt the time to mess around with cameras while at college and work
c)i thought if i do put some in, id take my time doing decent ones.

theres my views - i now do not give a flying f*** :fist: what any one thinks about me - i know whats true. 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 24, 2005)

Don't worry about what other people put, when guys feels awkward about something they make inappropriate jokes, I know I do.  BTW, anything you want to know about WWII aviation in perticular?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 24, 2005)

Please continue to Post here, C.C and I'm sorry about *any* offence by some of the folk's here 8) 

Behave, folk's  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

I hate getting my pee-pee slapped!


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks. thats al right - i just wana be liked...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 24, 2005)

And remember that it has created a bit of intrigue here - a backhanded compliment if ever I saw one!


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm.i love you all really...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

My "weirdo" comments were actually meant to be generic, and I'm sorry if you took offence to that. I'm in my thirties, so _technically_ you're still a kid to me. There, I'm covered!  (Christ, I feel old now!  )
Welcome to the site. I respect anyone willing to publicly give me the finger.


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 24, 2005)

thankyou for that - respect you a hell of a lot more now...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2005)

Look, you came on here and posted a lot of sexual innuendo and I recall very little about WWII aviation. So people doubt your intentions, and you get offended? I won't apologize for doubting you or your motivations. If you have something about WWII aviation to post, I am all ears. If you are going to continue to post your sexual connotations and about how great you look, I really could care less.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 24, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> My "weirdo" comments were actually meant to be generic, and I'm sorry if you took offence to that. I'm in my thirties, so _technically_ you're still a kid to me. There, I'm covered!  (Christ, I feel old now!  )
> Welcome to the site. I respect anyone willing to publicly give me the finger.



I'm 46 and should know better myself   

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry i fi said anything bad 



Hot Space said:


> Please continue to Post here, C.C and I'm sorry about *any* offence by some of the folk's here 8)
> 
> Behave, folk's
> 
> Hot Space



C.C! Thats my name! And its been stolen!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

Hot Space said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > My "weirdo" comments were actually meant to be generic, and I'm sorry if you took offence to that. I'm in my thirties, so _technically_ you're still a kid to me. There, I'm covered!  (Christ, I feel old now!  )
> ...



Excellent! Now I feel young again!  
Thanks, old man!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Look, you came on here and posted a lot of sexual innuendo and I recall very little about WWII aviation. So people doubt your intentions, and you get offended? I won't apologize for doubting you or your motivations. If you have something about WWII aviation to post, I am all ears. If you are going to continue to post your sexual connotations and about how great you look, I really couldn't care less.



God bless you Evan for sticking to your guns..... and quite rightly so.
Cute Corp.... you came on here posting more than an innuendo or two, One of your first posts was on the Lovely Ladies thread, where you were offering it up on a plate young lady, so don't blame the boys for their reactions, you must have read some of what they wrote before you posted what you did, so you must of known what was to follow.

Don't think I am sticking up for you lads because many of you are out and out sluts, but at 18 she is no child and therefore has to learn that if she offers herself, she has to take the fall out that goes along with it.
So Corp..... Start a thread that smacks of something a little more intelligent, your work sounds very interesting for a start. You also said you wanted to learn about WW2 /planes.... anything in particular that you want to get to know more about... or would you like people to tell you what bits they know around a particular plane or WW event?
If you're not happy with my response just mail me ( you wont be the first or last I upset..... I am blunt and honest.... both on and off the site Hunny and if you have read my posts you will know that.... I fight back).
Hugs Cripps.

Have I got to go back and stand in a corner again, or leave the site.....As I didnt come back as a 'good girl' as promised


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, at least you came back.  
And it's fine that you didn't stick up for the lads. I've long ago had to accept that I was a slut. It's a burden I must forever bear.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Have I got to go back and stand in a corner again, or leave the site.....As I didnt come back as a 'good girl' as promised



Mr and Mrs Spank have applied for a visa to botty-land...

Nah, everyone knows you're a 'good girl'


----------



## Crippen (Jan 24, 2005)

8) that little pic is the only reply that seems fitting!!!!
Any time 'anyone' wants to pick on someone though.... feel free to choose me......I quite like the Visa idea  

Hey I have had an idea for a Pin Up..... lets post the worst pictures of ourselves.... the best /worse one just has to deserve to be a 'WW2 pin up' ( ok NS... you just post the same pic    ).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

Believe it or not, that wasn't the worst pic of myself.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2005)

Nope, I won't back down from it, Crippen. If you come off like a two-bit whore and get treated that way, well gee, seems appropriate. 

You came on and asked questions, talked about music and such. It wasn't contrived or fake. 

She came on here doing her best to get some of the lads worked up into a froth and it did work for some. But to be offended that the response was what it was is ridiculous. When you bluff and get called on it, be a sport.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 24, 2005)

NS I was joking you fool..... I thought you were a tad tastey... pity you have such a shit personality though    

Evan...... hunny with a 36B bust M8 no point me even trying   
when I take my top off people think I have buttons on mi vest


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, like you, I can be blunt.  Sometimes my mouth can get me into trouble. I probably filled half of the sandbags in England in the mid nineties because I had a propensity to tell it like I saw it. My first sergeant hated me for it, but he respected it at the same time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> 8) that little pic is the only reply that seems fitting!!!!
> Any time 'anyone' wants to pick on someone though.... feel free to choose me......I quite like the Visa idea
> 
> Hey I have had an idea for a Pin Up..... lets post the worst pictures of ourselves.... the best /worse one just has to deserve to be a 'WW2 pin up' ( ok NS... you just post the same pic    ).



Well so far the picture of me in a leotard is my worst...but im sure France will yield poorer!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 24, 2005)

CC now I will have to drink more alcohol to take my mind back off the leatard  episode.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Im sorry...  I dont think you remember clearly what it looked like though...want a reminder?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Evan...... hunny with a 36B bust M8 no point me even trying
> when I take my top off people think I have buttons on mi vest



Umm, not sure I want to go there..but, if it's more than a handful, it's wasted, right?!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 24, 2005)

The rest just keeps your ears warm .......or so I am told M8


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Crippen said:
> 
> 
> > Evan...... hunny with a 36B bust M8 no point me even trying
> ...



I agree with you. A good handfull is just right! Too much and it just goes to waste.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Im sorry...  I dont think you remember clearly what it looked like though...want a reminder?



I'll pass, thanks.  

(Cue drum roll...............  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2005)

umm no


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

I should have learned from evan's mistakes. Don't drink near the keyboard when on this site.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2005)

See?! I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

I destroyed a laptop once by spilling a Redbull and Vodka on the keyboard it was great and very expensive!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I destroyed a laptop once by spilling a Redbull and Vodka on the keyboard it was great and very expensive!



 Redbull and Vodka?!?! Trying to be wide awake and drunk at the same time? That's an interesting combo. I guess realistically, it's not much different than a coffee drink, but man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

Its the thing over here in Germany now at all the clubs and everything. For a while I got a fix where I that is all I drank, but it got old after a while.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2005)

Americans don't drink Vodka and Red Bull? In Britain it's a standard thing, generally I'm on beer when out but every now and then I go for a V-RB night. Brilliant stuff, gets your hyper drunk.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

Gets you drunk, and will wake you up if you're flagging, but ughh, it tastes like crap!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2005)

I love the taste.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

Too sickly sweet for me....

I will drink them if I'm shattered from the night before, and need a pick me up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

I like the taste but it got real old real quick for me.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess I have been out of the bar scene long enough to know what is "in". Sounded like a wild combo to me.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 25, 2005)

A big favourite in the south west of England is 'Cider and Black' Just blackcurrant juice added to cider, but since Blackcurrent juice is full of sugar, it makes the cider twice as alcoholic. (apparantly)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

I would have to say my favorite mixed drinks are Tequila Sunrise, Sex on the Beach and the Kamikazi.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 25, 2005)

Snakebite for me, Cider and Lager.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

I had a Sex on the Beach in Spain a couple of years back, it was damn nice. Cider is also nice. Anyone ever had Cointreau?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

Snake bites are good, I drink them inbetween my Kilkennis at the local Irish Pub.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

Margaritas. On a beach in the Caribbean.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah that would be great right now. There is a great Mexican Restaurant were I live and every Wen. is Margarita night and there are so many different kinds that they make. For like 5 euros you can get a pitcher and 4 glasses it is great.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

They go down smooth. Too smooth, if you're not careful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2005)

That they do my friend and I love em!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 25, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> A big favourite in the south west of England is 'Cider and Black' Just blackcurrant juice added to cider, but since Blackcurrent juice is full of sugar, it makes the cider twice as alcoholic. (apparantly)


Excuse me.... this is not the drinks thread????? smacked legs boys  

Med, That is what I used to drink when I was younger, but with perno (spelt wrong), if you add the perno last you can float it on the top... excellent! it's a science lecture and a drink  Back then it was called 'A Lancashire Legover' that is what you asked for at the bar and they would float it for you.

I couldn't drink it now though.... I 'would' be on mi back   .

PD.... V- RBs ..... lets say I was talked into drinking several (sept 2003)....... never again M8, memory loss and not in a good way... not big and not clever.... and a very bad outcome.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

As usual, EVERYONE ignores my post


----------



## Crippen (Jan 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> As usual, EVERYONE ignores my post


CC.... no mate you were not ignored.... but 'you' and 'sex on the beach', take some digesting my friend


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

What's a cointreau, CC?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I have never heard of contreau and as for the beach thing CC just remember sand gets EVERYWHERE! OUCH LOL Okay that probably should not have gone into this thread.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> What's a cointreau, CC?



Foul  Its a very strong spirit that tastes like white spirit and makes your voice go hoarse...it also is quite sticky  Despite its horribleness I drink it occasionally


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Spirit? As in alcoholic?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2005)

NO, as in ghost.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2005)

BOO!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

Damn dont scare me like that at 9.52am...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2005)

If you really want to be scared let me send you a picture of me at 9.52am!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

Doing that would get you banned from the forums


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2005)

I know its scary!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

Its about 8pm now and ive only really just about properly woken up, and ive been awake 12 and a half hours


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2005)

Speaking of Scary.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 27, 2005)

Drinking is forbidden by the Qu'ran!! Behead yourself!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2005)

Dude! That's really funny!  Undercover SEAL in action! hehe


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehe...... Or to be more politically correct, Heher....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

YOU USED TOILET PAPER, NOW I WILL CUT YOU HEAD OFF!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Hehehe, Adler. I like the sword in one hand, beer in the other!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah it is a great pic.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...Les of Arabia?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe Less of Arabia


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

That might be more appropriate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes it might!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Hehe...... Or to be more politically correct, Heher....



I see you took my advice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I missed something, CC and advice? Just kidding

The two scariest things to here in the cockpit: The instructer pilot with 3500 hours saying "Hey watch this!"
The Leutenant saying "From my prior experience"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont get it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

What about the advice or the the scariest things to hear?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

The scariest things to hear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh okay its an aviation thing. 

Instructor pilots normally have the most hours, our average one has about 3500 hours and they are normally the best pilots but they sometimes get over confident and kill you because they think they are undestructable. So the famous last words you hear of the instructor pilot before you eat dirt is "Hey watch this!"

The one about the leutenants is that they have not experience because they just came out of college. But they think they know everything but even a privat with a year in the army has more military experience than a LT. So the famous words of the LT are "From my prior experience" It is a joke we have.


----------



## Erich (Jan 28, 2005)

here's another quote while in cockpit at over 38,000' : " Uh-oh !"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah we get beat up for saying that along with "Oh Shit".


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, hearing that at ANY altitude would make me nervous!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah it deffinatly is a shocker, my heart skips and then I yell at for saying somehting like that.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Kind of like hearing a dentist say "Oops!" when he has a drill or other implement of destrction in your mouth!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 28, 2005)

Or when the mechanic sucks air through his teeth when looking at your car engine.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

That pretty much sums it up I think!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

I know that sound, Med. Believe me, that's an EXPENSIVE sound!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah especially when you wind up paying 150 for a battary!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Or when the mechanic sucks air through his teeth when looking at your car engine.....



Id just punch him and say no bullshit man Im not mechanically retarded, I know it just needs new plugs!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

That is what I wish my wife would have said.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

My wife knows cars, God love her!
The funniest thing in the world is when some so-called mechanic tries to snow her, and she starts firing the questions at him! 8) 
"Alright then, let's have a look!", she'll say. She's very good hearted and intelligent, with no time for the bullshit. Good woman!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

My wife put diesel fule in her Mustang, let the car run out of radiator fluid, drove the car when a hose blew, and had no idea how bad it is when the car makes a horrible screeching sound when stopping at a red light.....

Albert Einstein has left the building.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Ive driven cars with punctures, screwed gearboxes, blown big ends, broken driveshafts, smashed in to other peoples cars and rolled over...Huge fun


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

And that was just backing out of the driveway.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Nah, it was in a field with a bunch of Drunk Cornishmen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2005)

I wrecked a Jaguar on the Autobahn. I almost cried it was a 1967 E type. (not sure on the year but I think that is what it was) It was my friends dad's car and it was so beatiful before I wrecked it. I almost cried! Oh okay I did cry!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

U know, here in the States we have a small chicken called a Cornish Game Hen that tastes very yummy....... Was wondering if they originated over there or something.... Any relationship????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Adler, I'll bet your friend's dad cried too! Right before he made you cry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2005)

Actually he took it quite well! The fact that the Polizei told him that it was not my fault and there was nothing to do really helped though. Building old Jags was a hobby of his so he just got some original parts and rebuilt the thing again. It was thing he loved doing with his son and so I guess he looked at it as being able to spend some more quality time with him. I still cried though, come on it was a Jag!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Maestro (Jan 29, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually he took it quite well!



Yeah, he only got an heart attack...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> U know, here in the States we have a small chicken called a Cornish Game Hen that tastes very yummy....... Was wondering if they originated over there or something.... Any relationship????



No idea, I never eat Cornish produce...does funny things to your mind...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Hmmmm..... Ever hear the name before???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

hey, i eat cornish and i turned out fine...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Nope sorry les...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like "English muffins". They sell them here in the states. Ask for one in England and they look at you like you have three heads!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

It's funny how things get named. French fries actually originated in Belgium!


----------



## Le Batistador (Jan 29, 2005)

...and that's why the French went unfazed while Bush took a turn for the [more] immature and named fries in D.C. "Freedom Fries," after the French negated help in Iraq...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

That's so beyond stupid, even those damn stupid cows in the pasture looked up and said,

"Moo???"


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Sounds like "English muffins". They sell them here in the states. Ask for one in England and they look at you like you have three heads!



On the other hand, ask for scrambled eggs on muffins down the local diner when you're stateside, and you might not like what you get.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Hmmmm..... My avatar doesnt show up.. I get a red X.... Can anyone see it??


Interesting... I just got the following message when I tried to post an image........


Upload Error: Could not upload Attachment to ./files/xkozhedub1.jpg.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, it's not liking attachments at the moment. Can't see your atavar either - just the X.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, same here. Just red X.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

I can see both of urs.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not even seeing a red X there right now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Man this whole avatar thing is BS.... Im the only one......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

Weird...Have you altered the picture or anything?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

nope not a thing.... I now have it deleted.... I'll try and add it again....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

Your no monkey spanking avatar is back.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

monkey spanking avatar?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

One of the many avatars i have made up.... Dont worry, everythings OK... Ur still coming home....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh just had to check.


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 31, 2005)

oh i give up.i was just trying to have fun.never mind it went wrong.i have had issues with my personality because people dont like my humour.never mind. ive given up and im going to drink beer.and im not a two bit whore.and i probably will still post the photos when i get them done to show everyone.and i probably will just hide away and realise the monster i have become.sorry for being perverted, love ya'all.

hugs and a sorrowful goodbye for coming across all wrong,

CC x


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

See, she failed, gives up and drinks beer. That's right, read my sig and learn.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2005)

That post is so much bull sh*t....


> .and i probably will just hide away and realise the monster i have become.sorry for being perverted, love ya'all.


This is definatly some dude..... Someone pullin a goof... Dual poster.... Somethin...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

I didn't do it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Me neither, I have had exploits with doing that in the past with "Hugh Janus", who was an Iraqi who hated the yanks and insulted everyone, and "Sagaris", a dim Brummie who worked in a TVR dealer and had obsessions with Horsa gliders


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 4, 2005)

Personally I think cute corporal is telling the truth, innocent until proven guilty


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Me too, some people are like that. To me, that seemed pretty genuine.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 4, 2005)

At least someone's on my side


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 4, 2005)

I keep saying this - I checked the I.P and she is from Weston and works in a college. Since that much is true, it suggests the rest of it is too. However, this is all academic, since I doubt she'll be back.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2005)

Well genuine or not, I wasn't bothered by her or anything. Crippen either. In fact, I rather liked Cripps. 
It's kind of a shame CC#2 won't be back, because now we'll never get to know the real her. She seemed friendly enough.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

They'll be back.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't think Cripps will you know. Mind you, if people leave, they do just that. Leave. I always think people who say they're going are just looking for some ego cookies;

"Oh please don't go!" "We lurrve you!" "No stay, honestly!"

I didn't make a big deal of stopping my posts at Il2skins. I just thought the head mod was a twat - everybody knew I thought he was a twat - and so I just drifted off into the ether.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Ive left the site twice. Once was for 2 days, the other time was for 3 months.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

and both times i said it wouldn't last............

i've never left, much to the annoyance of most people..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

I remember you was thinking about it one though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

yes, yes i was..............


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

I couldn't help but notice the place had it's gnarly moments way back in the past.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

YEs it did, there was time when there were no light hearted people on the site, and it was all serious and there was no friendly chat. Then, you and NS joined, HS came back, A couple of other interesting people (Such as DerAdler) joined an the site is now finding its feet and becoming very popular 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

More than just dry serious talk I thought reading some of the old threads. There was some flame wars breaking out sporadically.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

But if you read the REALLY old threads, its all pointless spam with just pages and pages of 2 people (usually involving me and the lanc) talking about utterly stupid stuff


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

So you've been here since the sites beginning?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Pretty much. It was started in early 2003, it didnt really start getting popular until December 2003 though. the lanc was here then, and I used to watch him on the site at school, got interested in the whole WW2 plane thing, and joined in January 2004. Back then, 10 posts in a day was huge  It seemed to take forevery to get to 100 posts back then. Now its easy!  Ive made over 120 today already!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

Space's acolyte!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Im nearly into 5 figures...go me!


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Im nearly into 5 figures...go me!



And I thought 200 posts in a fortnight was good


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

Its not bad...but I do it in a weekend


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> At least someone's on my side



Im not getting involved!


----------

